# Furno bottom machine problem



## G white (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi guys I hope tou can help me out.My back lite on the screen is acting up. Furno model no f c v- 5 8 2 L Its 12yrs old but works great except for that problem.Called Furno all they do is replace the whole face of the unit. Very expensive.Does anybody know who could fix it.Its just a bottom machine unit.Without the back lite you cant see anything much. Maybe you know where I could purchase one as a last resort.Somrtimes it takes 10min to come on Furno said eventually it wont. Appreciate your help G white


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Give Jerry an call at Georges Marine Electronics he probably has what you need at the shop.


----------

